# Why does my face hurt?



## BelfasTT (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello - Got my first TT a 2002 1.8T 225 Quattro, 40k, Silver and Black leather. Decided that I wanted something a bit more fun (was driving an X-Trail) after getting a drive in a friend's Subaru WRX. Had never driven a TT but had admired from afar and knew it was the one for me. Starting looking for a 225bhp, after getting a test drive in a few different models. A few weeks later found an unloved TT which had been parked up by the owner for most of the past 3 years. Got my first real drive on the 40 mile drive home and could not understand why my face hurt, then realised I had just been smiling to hard. Had booked a 2 weeks holiday a few days after getting the car so got the alloys refurbished while away and ordered new centre caps to finish off the new look. Already found a lot out from the forum pages. Got the timing belt and water pump done after seeing a few threads - one broke on a Renault I had and not a nice experience arriving at the garage on the back of the AA truck. Wife didn't really agree with getting a TT but went along with it because we didn't need two big cars. She is now as hooked as me and the MPV is left in the drive as we put the kids in the back to do the weekly Tesco shop - it's just about practical?? Looking for the next mod?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

congratulations and welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome your face will hurt for a long time yet for an even bigger smile join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome to the Playground [smiley=jester.gif]

Make sure you get some pics up soon and as YELLOW_TT say, join the TTOC 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

